
Why EMC May Soon Buy Out  VMware - warunsl
http://recode.net/2015/08/03/why-emc-may-soon-buy-out-not-spin-out-vmware/
======
stephengillie
EMC and VMWare (and Cisco) have a partnership for the vBlock managed
infrastructure device. VMWare has other managed device platfroms, like the
EVO:RAIL, which runs on the hardware provided by other partners, like Dell or
EMC. Or the vCloud, a VMWare managed service provider.

Overall their marketing seems a little unfocused. And these managed
infrastructure devices are so large (physically, monetarily, resource-wise)
that you're really tied into the one you chose, it's not easy to demo more
than one of these at once.

